
Announcing pyvcs, django-vcs, and piano-man - gthank
http://lazypython.blogspot.com/2009/07/announcing-pyvcs-django-vcs-and-piano.html
======
bravura
If this does what it purports to do, this is completely amazing. I have had a
lot of interesting web projects in mind, but have put them on hold because I
wanted VCS from the very beginning.

ikiwiki (<http://ikiwiki.info/>) is a wiki compiler; you write your wiki as a
git- (or VCS-) controlled directory structure of markdown files. Each time you
push, the updates are propagated to a web interface to your repository. You
can also edit the markdown and update your repository from the web interface.

The problem is, ikiwiki is in perl. I have dreamed about porting it to python,
so that I could extend it and add machine learning and NLP to help organize it
and inferring tags and links. But the VCS integration is crucial, but also the
biggest technical barrier for me. With pyvcs and django-vcs, this barrier is
gone.

------
diN0bot
omg squeel! these are awesome.

> "All the work you see in pyvcs and django-vcs took 48 hours to complete,
> with both of us working evenings and a little bit during the day on these
> projects."

48 man-hours total or each? either way, not bad.

bwt, actual link, which for some reason wasn't even a link in the blog post:
<http://github.com/alex/django-vcs/tree/master>
<http://github.com/alex/pyvcs/tree/master>

~~~
forsaken
48 hours total. Probably around 10-20 "man-hours" actually spent.

~~~
kingkilr
That sounds about right (we started Wednesday evening and had the current code
by Friday evening, it just took us some time to get our setup.py scripts right
:) ).

